# Posting photo in ATT-Yahoo e-mail



## poppameth

A lot of email clients do not allow this. There is a reason too, it can be a security issue to embed files in the body of a message. They get opened automatically this way. You could try uploading them to Photobucket or a similar photo gallery and pasting the IMG link to see if that works. Or course it also depends on if the client is set to receive HTML emails. Mine are all set to plain text only for security reasons.


----------



## Thurman

Good explanation--Thanks, David


----------

